
Markets for Information Goods (1998) - dredmorbius
http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/japan/index.html
======
dredmorbius
Given issues concerning marketing and monetising information goods, including
perverse effects of advertising and surveillance, and "emptent", a discussion
of economic elements of the problem.

The author is Hal Varian, emeritus professor at UC Berkeley and currently
Google's chief economist. His 1990s book, _Information Rules_ , on the power
of lock-in in consumer and enterprise software is also highly recommended.

